

The Mars and Venus question - thejteam
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21609535-variation-cognitive-abilities-two-sexes-may-be-more-about-social

======
SimianLogic2
Feel a little baited and switched--I was hoping for an astronomy article!

